# DONE With Bass Pro



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

Had a $ 100 gift card, so ordered a fly rod on 12/16, they said it would arrive at Lawrenceville store in 8-9 days, Checked on 12/22 said it would arrive before 1/1/21, then on 12/28 said I would get email that day when it was expected to arrive. No email, Today they say it was loaded on truck 12/31, would be there by end of week????
What a JOKE!!! Bass Pro/Cabela's are run about as good as DMV. Just utter incompetence!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2021)

I ordered a 8ft crappie rod last year and it arrived on time and in good condition,,,,
Really like it also, got it on a recommendation from a fellow member here,,,,


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Jan 5, 2021)

Shipping for all companies has suffered the past month.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2021)

I ordered a window sash from PlyGem, for a homeowner, in September. 

They told me 2 weeks ago that I should have it in February.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 5, 2021)

Michael F Sights said:


> Had a $ 100 gift card, so ordered a fly rod on 12/16, they said it would arrive at Lawrenceville store in 8-9 days, Checked on 12/22 said it would arrive before 1/1/21, then on 12/28 said I would get email that day when it was expected to arrive. No email, Today they say it was loaded on truck 12/31, would be there by end of week????
> What a JOKE!!! Bass Pro/Cabela's are run about as good as DMV. Just utter incompetence!!



You gonna boycott the USPS, UPS, and FedEX too?


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You gonna boycott the USPS, UPS, and FedEX too?


Already done that, LOL.. My main issue is they say it will arrive by this date, it has been shipped, you will receive an email today & None of what they say is true. Plus, they told me shipping to the Lawrenceville store would be quicker than my house. I am confused how they said it had been shipped , when it had not. Just tell the truth


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 5, 2021)

You do understand that things do not always go as planned and sometimes things are out of anyone's control, right? I.e. it might be the manufacturer and Bass Pro is doing their best to keep you up to date.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

BeerThirty said:


> You do understand that things do not always go as planned and sometimes things are out of anyone's control, right? I.e. it might be the manufacturer and Bass Pro is doing their best to keep you up to date.



I do understand that, but when I am told it was shipped & it was not, I think that is wrong.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jan 5, 2021)

Bass Pro and Cabelas have been steadily going down hill.  I had issues with one of their deer stands (missing all kinds of parts). They wouldn't take it back. I wrote the CEO a blistering letter. They gave me gift certificate to compensate for the full amount. Sometimes you have to whine. What gets me is their hiring. Some of the guys know their stuff, like a guy who worked in the fly fishing department.  Others in the hunting department wouldn't know a turkey from a Rhode Island Red.


----------



## John (Jan 5, 2021)

Considering C19, holiday shipping,and the amount of people that made gift card purchases in the past few weeks I’d expect delays.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jan 5, 2021)

Ordered a new carport, was told 6-8 weeks.  Got a call yesterday they now say 16-19 weeks GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 5, 2021)

BassPro/Cabelas are hit and miss.  I have found a lot of their clearance items are not available when I attempt to order them.  I ordered a rod last year that came late and was broken upon arrival, they replaced it no problems.  When I do have problems their customer support is generally very good about making it right.  I've been a loyal customer for several decades.


----------



## treadwell (Jan 5, 2021)

I remember when......... I ordered a secret encoder ring from a cereal company and it stated, "allow 8-10 weeks for delivery". Anybody else remember having to wait 8-10 weeks on something? I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## twoheartedale (Jan 5, 2021)

I pretty much only use them when I get a gift card as a gift.  In, fact I just spend 100 bucks I got for Christmas today.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

treadwell said:


> I remember when......... I ordered a secret encoder ring from a cereal company and it stated, "allow 8-10 weeks for delivery". Anybody else remember having to wait 8-10 weeks on something? I guess I'm getting old.



I used to order my Fly tying supplies from a place in Pennsylvania when I was young (early 1980's) you would mail in Order form w/ Money Order, wait, wait


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2021)

Bass Pro or nobody else can help what has happened to shipping recently.


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Jan 5, 2021)

Shopping local is the best option if there is a shop in your area; we have Rivers and Glenn in Downtown Savannah, they are always stocked and very helpful.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 5, 2021)

I ordered my wife some stuff from Bass Pro for Christmas in time for it to be delivered by Christmas and it was delivered but not to my house now the post office is wanting me to call bass pro and see if they will send a replacement after PO clerk  told me they delivered it to the wrong house about 5 miles from mine. Here it is January 5th and still no package and po is giving me the run around. I don’t see where it’s bass pro shops to replace!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Shipping is at premium everywhere. Your trying to navigate the holidays with about 50% less air lift out there. I don’t know what folks don’t get about half the worlds fleet is parked.


----------



## Ray357 (Jan 5, 2021)

Michael F Sights said:


> Had a $ 100 gift card, so ordered a fly rod on 12/16, they said it would arrive at Lawrenceville store in 8-9 days, Checked on 12/22 said it would arrive before 1/1/21, then on 12/28 said I would get email that day when it was expected to arrive. No email, Today they say it was loaded on truck 12/31, would be there by end of week????
> What a JOKE!!! Bass Pro/Cabela's are run about as good as DMV. Just utter incompetence!!


I order about twice a month from Cabela's. Stuff usually arrives by the indicated time. Sometimes they a day early. Sometimes a day late. It's all good.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Shipping is at premium everywhere. Your trying to navigate the holidays with about 50% less air lift out there. I don’t know what folks don’t get about half the worlds fleet is parked.



That is a fair statement, my main issue is I was told it had shipped already, was in route , but it had not shipped. It was "inaccurate information & software issues" I was told.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Michael F Sights said:


> That is a fair statement, my main issue is I was told it had shipped already, was in route , but it had not shipped. It was "inaccurate information & software issues" I was told.



Misinformation does speak to quality of customer service or lack there of. Once a product leaves the shipper (Bass Pro) they are totally dependent on updates from the ground or air carrier. If it’s USPS, good luck with that. The rest are just slow from volume.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Misinformation does speak to quality of customer service or lack there of. Once a product leaves the shipper (Bass Pro) they are totally dependent on updates from the ground or air carrier. If it’s USPS, good luck with that. The rest are just slow from volume.



Speaking of USPS.. I have always been impressed that I could hand write a addressed envelope & for .30 or so send it anywhere & it get's there quick, always gets there; packages w/ USPS .. not so much.. Enjoy 2021!


----------



## CaptKeith (Jan 5, 2021)

I think the shipper is likely the issue also. I ordered a part for my air rifle in December, it was shipped the next day and should have arrived in three days—it took 17 days.  I tracked it, and USPS just failed. Also, remember the “shipped” notification you get is sent upon creation of the shipping document, not when it actually goes out the door.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2021)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/usps-shipping-in-transit-arriving-late.983150/


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 5, 2021)

Last January I ordered a clay thrower. It showed in stock.  Long story short 7 weeks later my order was canceled.  I placed my order on Amazon got it in 2 days.  I now spend my $ on Amazon.


----------



## across the river (Jan 6, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Misinformation does speak to quality of customer service or lack there of. Once a product leaves the shipper (Bass Pro) they are totally dependent on updates from the ground or air carrier. If it’s USPS, good luck with that. The rest are just slow from volume.


See it at work all the time.  Something is lost, stuck at a dock, went to the wrong place, etc...  

My wife mailed Christmas cards for 2019 and one was to neighbors that lives down the street.  You could hit a golf ball to their house. Don’t ask why we didn’t just put the cards for the neighbors in the same neighborhood in their mailbox and save a stamp, because my wife would have to answer that.  Anyway, wife and neighbor wife were talking about something back then, neighbor said she hadn’t gotten it, wife told he she had mailed it, so she should get it that week, blah, blah, blah.  She never got it. Neighbor sent a picture in Sept 2020, nines months after it was mailed, of the Christmas card they had gotten in the mail that day.  Once it leaves you or the shipper, you have no control of it, regardless of when it was supposed to get there.  I’ve had Amazon prime items get there waaaay late or not at all, even though they shipped it in time to get there in two days.  It is what it is.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2021)

I had a company recently that was slow delivering a product. A call to check on the order status caused them to generate a shipping label of which I received an email notice. It was days before the status progressed to shipped. Once the package left the trip from DE to Atlanta took about 10 days. Poor customer service combined with an overwhelmed logistics system spells disappointment.


----------



## Marsupial (Jan 6, 2021)

Tell me a company that can guarantee you’ll never be given bad shipping info


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 6, 2021)

Michael F Sights said:


> Already done that, LOL.. My main issue is they say it will arrive by this date, it has been shipped, you will receive an email today & None of what they say is true. Plus, they told me shipping to the Lawrenceville store would be quicker than my house. I am confused how they said it had been shipped , when it had not. Just tell the truth



I hate to break it to you but what you're experiencing with that one item is what I've been dealing with for work since about May on about about $2,000,000 in material orders. Delivery dates these days are only a wild guess. I've been waiting on UPS to deliver a Battery backup since June. Its in their warehouse and will be delivered the next day is what I get everyday when tracking it. I've already bought another one to replace it locally now its a game to see what will happen with the one out for delivery LOL!!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 6, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> I hate to break it to you but what you're experiencing with that one item is what I've been dealing with for work since about May on about about $2,000,000 in material orders. Delivery dates these days are only a wild guess. I've been waiting on UPS to deliver a Battery backup since June. Its in their warehouse and will be delivered the next day is what I get everyday when tracking it. I've already bought another one to replace it locally now its a game to see what will happen with the one out for delivery LOL!!



That Bites, very cool pic in your Avatar


----------



## nmurph (Jan 6, 2021)

Heck, I had an email that was delivered 6 years after it was sent!!! Serious as a heart attack!

I received the email with a vaguely familiar subject line. I was the sole recipient and it hadn't been forwarded. I opened it, read it, and thought to myself, why am I getting this as we had resolved this issue years earlier. I read it again and then noticed the date stamp was from 2008 (this was 2014) and couldn't believe it. I contacted our it department and they did a lot of digging and decided that it had been floating around in space as best they could tell, but it was not sitting on our servers anywhere until I received it.

I wouldn't worry about a package being a few days late during Christmas time 2020.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2021)

nmurph said:


> Heck, I had an email that was delivered 6 years after it was sent!!! Serious as a heart attack!
> 
> I received the email with a vaguely familiar subject line. I was the sole recipient and it hadn't been forwarded. I opened it, read it, and thought to myself, why am I getting this as we had resolved this issue years earlier. I read it again and then noticed the date stamp was from 2008 (this was 2014) and couldn't believe it. I contacted our it department and they did a lot of digging and decided that it had been floating around in space as best they could tell, but it was not sitting on our servers anywhere until I received it.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about a package being a few days late during Christmas time 2020.



I can't beat that story, but I did get an email today that was sent in Sept of 2019


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2021)

Michael F Sights said:


> Had a $ 100 gift card, so ordered a fly rod on 12/16, they said it would arrive at Lawrenceville store in 8-9 days, Checked on 12/22 said it would arrive before 1/1/21, then on 12/28 said I would get email that day when it was expected to arrive. No email, Today they say it was loaded on truck 12/31, would be there by end of week????
> What a JOKE!!! Bass Pro/Cabela's are run about as good as DMV. Just utter incompetence!!


Should have went to the store and bought another rod and wouldn,t have had all this stress.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 7, 2021)

I bought a meat Grinder from BPS/Cabelas and it came with $50 in Gift card to arrive later.
About 10 days later I got the Gift card and stuck it away waiting for a new pair of hunting boots I had my eye on, to go on sale. I never opened the envelope with the card in it.
Several weeks later boots were on sale. I ordered online but it would not take my Cabelas Bucks card. Called Customer Service and they said put it in the Gift Card Place on the order form. That did not work.
They had me try two or three other things and then told me card expires 30 days after purchase. Sure enough in the paperwork with the card they said it expired in 30 days.
I didn't think gift cards would expire!
I wrote a nice letter to Corporate headquarters/Customer Service. I explained it all to them very nicely. I said I had been a Cabelas and BPS customer for many years and had credit cards from both companies.
never heard a word. They have gone to heck since BPS bought them out. Merchandise is cheaper made and Customer Service is a joke.
I look every where else first before I buy anything now.!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 10, 2021)

I didn't get last months electric bill till the other day


----------



## frankwright (Jan 12, 2021)

I got a DVD from Ebay yesterday! It was shipped June 22!

But I have no hope for BPS! I gave them Address,Cell phone and Email. They could reach me if they wanted to!


----------



## KKrueger (Jan 12, 2021)

Did you receive the package yet?


----------



## twoheartedale (Jan 12, 2021)

Yep. Put an order in 8 days ago and still processing.  They said another week until we ship.  Then up to a week because it's free shipping, thank God I'm in no hurry. Three weeks though? After the holidays. I'm done with both.  I actually ordered from cabelas website, yes I know bass pro owns it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 12, 2021)

Ordered some items that showed delivered and still got no email. Items were delivered to house down the road. Fortunately they knew me.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 14, 2021)

I usually get a lot faster shipping from Cabela's than I do from Bass Pro. Waiting on a package from bass pro that was suppose to be here 2 weeks ago.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 29, 2021)

I give blame where it is due and I will give credit when it is due!
I got a nice email from BPS today (Nine weeks after my letter to them) explaining how the card I got is different and does expire.
They also said because I was a long time customer they would send me a new gift card.
I thank them for that!


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 3, 2021)

I had a gift card issue with Bass Pro as well. Someone gave my son 2 $50 gift cards when he was born. 6 years later I tried to use them and they didn’t work. Come to find out that after a few years, they cancel the cards to clear the cash liability off their books which I thought was illegal but at the very least is shady accounting. I’m sure they assume the gift cards are lost but that’s no excuse. When I called customer service, they were very good about reissuing the cards and gave me an extra $10 for my troubles.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 3, 2021)

I just recently cashed in over a $1,000 worth of gift cards collected for the last 10 years.   No issues at all.    Cards were both Cabelas and BPS


----------



## specialk (Feb 3, 2021)

treadwell said:


> I remember when......... I ordered a secret encoder ring from a cereal company and it stated, "allow 8-10 weeks for delivery". Anybody else remember having to wait 8-10 weeks on something? I guess I'm getting old.




that decoder ring probably wasn't even made when you ordered it....they would design, market, and sell junk stuff like that before they even started production...they would use the first money from sales to buy supplies and such so they could start production.....usually a 2 month cycle.....


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 3, 2021)

huntfish said:


> I just recently cashed in over a $1,000 worth of gift cards collected for the last 10 years.   No issues at all.    Cards were both Cabelas and BPS


Glad To hear that. Hopefully they changed their policy on gift cards.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a hole in my BP socks. I heard they don't replace them anymore.


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 3, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> I have a hole in my BP socks. I heard they don't replace them anymore.



All my socks come with a hole in the top, they are made that way.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd rather get $25 cash than a $100 BPS any day.

I've carried BPS gift cards around for years, dropped by and got frustrated dozens of times.  A BPS gift card is more of a curse than a present!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 16, 2021)

Im not sure if you heard but this year any and all mail was extremely backed up. Wasn't Bass Pros fault.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 16, 2021)

I never kept a BassPro card long enough for it to spoil. If I get a $25 card that’s a good reason to buy a $100 item.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2021)

Yankee in GA said:


> I had a gift card issue with Bass Pro as well. Someone gave my son 2 $50 gift cards when he was born. 6 years later I tried to use them and they didn’t work. Come to find out that after a few years, they cancel the cards to clear the cash liability off their books which I thought was illegal but at the very least is shady accounting.



Nope. It's neither illegal nor shady. The fact they allow their premiums to hang on for as long as they do is a positive thing. Expiring premiums have been around for the better part of 50 years especially after FASB started requiring the liability to be expressed in the financial statements.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2021)

I waited 3-4 weeks for a small package from Alabama........not kidding. USPS Too! This past year has been hit or miss. I get stuff faster from Wisconsin than Florida or NC......OK so maybe I am a shop aholic. I try not to by from CA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2021)

Just hope BPS doesn't screw up Cabelas


----------



## killerv (Mar 4, 2021)

you should see the guns in macon, they throw them all on top of each other at the end of the night in shopping carts, they are beat to heck and back, even the high dollar o/us....they tried to tell me, its the customers doing it....straight up lied. Another was honest and said its because of the threat of riots after the election, sort of like what walmart did. You dont see this in other gun shops. They say they'll knock off 5% though...funny 5% off a 2000  dollar gun is 100 bucks? So they would rather lose 100 bucks on top of ruining a lot of these guns instead of grabbing some cheap rehead gun cases that you know they may have $2 bucks in and put the guns in those when they go to pile them up together?


----------



## 1982ace (Mar 5, 2021)

Usually try to buy local when I can. Bass pro isn’t as great as they used to be. If I order anything I use midway USA. Never had any problems with their shipping.


----------

